# sights



## wit (Feb 4, 2008)

Guys i am going to put a new sight on the switchback xt i just picked up. Looking for some opinions as i can only see the website pics for truglo, not in the field at the last 10 minutes of shooting. On a budget so these are 2 i had in mind. Looking for some bright ones.

Truglo Tru site Xtreme 5 pin 
Tritium pin or the light?? Never used or saw a light before.
Anyone know how much fiber optic per pin??

Cobra Boomslang 4 pin
Buddy has one and you can see it after dark lots of fiber optic per pin

Thanks for the help
Oh i dont want to spend 200 on a wrapped spot hogg or g5 this year. I know some of you guys like them.
Thanks
Wit


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For the money the Truglo extreme sights are tough to beat.

I use the 5-pin with one tritium pin. They have over 5" of fiber optic per pin, in fact, ive held it up side by side with the much spendier spot hoggs, and the truglo sights are brighter.

FYI-The light is NOT legal in ND, but the glow in the dark tritium is. The light is detachable, so you can still use the sight.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've always used Truglo sights. Plus if you don't stick to the 30 minute rule after sunset like I'm sure a lot of us don't, I've never found it to be much use anyway as they become very fuzzy on a deer and hard to pick a good spot. Its hard to do, but your best bet for legality and the animal is to stick to the 30 minute after sunset rule. Most sights will suffice w/ the amt of light that is left.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the 5 pin with light PSE Orion which is made for them by Truglo.I have no trouble seeing the pins well past legal hours-Sunrise-Sunset.Since the light only shines on the sight it is legal here in NY.IMO It's an excellent choice.


----------



## wit (Feb 4, 2008)

Well lookinginto them more i found out that the truglos have around 7 inches of fiber optic per pin and are metal pins. The cobras have around 8 inches per pin but are poly carb pins it said somewhere.

Truglo it is, to many poly carb calls have chips and cracks in them. Tritium pin or light i cant decide. I can always add a tritium pin or light to either i guess.

Thanks for the help guys.
Wit


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your hunting in ND the tritium is the better choice as the light isnt legal.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have the Tru-Glo Extreme 5 pin micro adjust. It came with the light. But as BBJ said if you are going to hunt in ND, or if SD has the same stupid no light law, I'd get a tritium pin for hunting in the blind.

They are very nice sights by the way.

huntin1


----------



## wit (Feb 4, 2008)

Had to get the 5 pin with light, the only one scheels in sioux falls had a buddy picked it up for me. Is it worth buying the tritium pin for my first pin, 10-20 yards? Is it good until dark i guess is what i am asking clear and semi bright.

Had them out until dark last night and could see the pins good until the last 10 minutes or so of shooting time then they were a little to dark for me to take a confident shot i guess.

New cams should be in this week and getting the bow all tuned up with new arrows and start shooting soon. I have one stand left to hang up and i am getting pretty excited for that first doe to walk by or better yet a nice buck. A new challenge begins for this fall.
Thanks for all the help guys
Wit


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I assume that SD won't let you use the light like here in ND.

If you are going to hunt out of a ground blind I would recommend getting the tritium pin as there often is not enough light inside the blind to light up the fiber optics.

huntin1


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

More spins means better??


----------

